# Bixby, OK Comp needs judges - May 9th



## flyin'illini (Apr 30, 2009)

I got this email from our judging class Instructor, Merl:

I just received a call from Dennis.  The Bixby Contest expects 90 teams!
Dennis needs more judges for the Bixby Contest.  If interested please e-mail him at: [email protected],
 or call at:  918-622-4530 ext 102

See you at Bixby.
Merl


PS -- I am helping SmokyOkie's team (the Q Joint) at this one.  It is literally 3-4 minutes from my house.


----------

